# viper 5902 problem



## by1911 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a viper 5902 in an 06 hummer, I had the alarm installed and started having problems. Also had a kenwood stereo/gps installed the week before. 

The dash lights, ABS/Brake/traction control will flash randomly going down the road and makes a pop through the speaker. Then the battery light, the security light and even the gas guage will come on and the gas guage will go to empty, low gas light comes on and then immediatly goes back to normal. It will do this every few minutes. Everything works on the alarm part and had codes checked on the vehicle only showing communications error. None of this was happening before the alarm install. Any ideas would be appreciated. I had it professionally installed and took it back several time and they have not figured it out. So do not know what to do. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

by1911 said:


> I have a viper 5902 in an 06 hummer, I had the alarm installed and started having problems. Also had a kenwood stereo/gps installed the week before.
> 
> The dash lights, ABS/Brake/traction control will flash randomly going down the road and makes a pop through the speaker. Then the battery light, the security light and even the gas guage will come on and the gas guage will go to empty, low gas light comes on and then immediatly goes back to normal. It will do this every few minutes. Everything works on the alarm part and had codes checked on the vehicle only showing communications error. None of this was happening before the alarm install. Any ideas would be appreciated. I had it professionally installed and took it back several time and they have not figured it out. So do not know what to do. Thanks


 You paid to have it installed and it has never worked correctly, take it back tell them to fix it or remove it and refund you the money plus repair the truck. 
Here's a link to the wiring diagram, sounds like something isn't hooked up the way it should be. Try bringing them Pizza for lunch tell them to take there time, but to finish what they started.
2007 hummer h2, remote start wiring


----------

